# A Simple Request



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I lived in the Bremerton area for six years before the Navy dragged me kicking and screaming away from the place. I really miss it, so could all you Seattle area folks just post a bunch of pictures you have? You know, riding around the Cascades, or downtown Seattle, or the Chilly Hilly, and any photo you have with The Mountain in it? I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

I posted pics under "touring, commuting and ride reports" section awhile back. You can find it here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62324

enjoy ;^)


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Tour De Blast
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=64411&highlight=jplatzner

Chilly Hilly
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=53820&highlight=jplatzner

S. Lake Washington
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=45197&highlight=jplatzner

Hopefully I'll post RAMROD later this year


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks guys! Those are really nice but unfortunately only make me more homesick. Oh well. Navy-willing, I'll be back there soon.


----------

